# Built Up Platform For Shower Stall ........ Help



## Capt Black (Nov 26, 2007)

I am remodeling a utility room and turning it into a bathroom. The problem I am having right now is building a platform to set the shower on. The existing floor is concrete and cutting or drilling a hole is not an option. 

I need to know if a 2x4 frame will allow me enough room to run the drain or will I need a 2x6 or even higher frame?

Is there a standard distance from the bottom of the shower (floor level) to the bottom of the trap? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro plumber, but IMHO, your main concern should be getting the height to allow the 1/4" per linear foot slope for the shower drain line toward the main drain line. That also should allow for the trap depth. I doubt that 2X4 or 2X6 will do it.
Work it all out and dry-fit it before finishing to make certain.
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Why isn't it an option? Go to Home Depot and rent a jack hammer.


----------



## flyultralite (Apr 5, 2007)

*same scenerio*



Capt Black said:


> I am remodeling a utility room and turning it into a bathroom. The problem I am having right now is building a platform to set the shower on. The existing floor is concrete and cutting or drilling a hole is not an option.
> 
> I need to know if a 2x4 frame will allow me enough room to run the drain or will I need a 2x6 or even higher frame?
> 
> Is there a standard distance from the bottom of the shower (floor level) to the bottom of the trap? Thanks in advance.



Hey Capt Black...I'm with the same predicament as you here. What did you end up doing and how does it work??


----------



## Capt Black (Nov 26, 2007)

flyultralite said:


> Hey Capt Black...I'm with the same predicament as you here. What did you end up doing and how does it work??


 
So far I haven't been able to get a straight answer. I am most concerned about the clearance needed underneath the floor for the trap. Is there a standard heighth? 6"? 9"? 12"? 

Is the drain hole on the bottom of a shower stall flush with the bottom? Is There a recess? Or do they vary from one to the next?

All I'm trying to do is figure out the heighth of the platform I will need to build to install a new shower stall.

Oh and Marlin, I said that a hole was not an option for many reasons. Number one on that list is not wanting to turn a $3,000 job into a $30,000 job.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Where are you tapping into a drain line? From the limited research I've done for my future basement bathroom, they say that you need at least 2x6 so you can install a p-trap. You'll have to figure out how high you are tapping into an existing drain, how much linear distance you are from that point and calculate at least 1/4" per linear foot and then add the p-trap to that height. 

Then again, I may be clueless too.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Capt Black, You need to do some math to figure it out. Determine how much "fall" you need to get to the drainline you are tying into (1/4" per foot fall). Make sure you also have enough height at the drainline to install the tee above the concrete. I am guessing that you will need at least 2x8 for the base. Don't forget the vent line for the shower drain or you will have sewer gas problems with the shower trap being sucked out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Capt Black (Nov 26, 2007)

perpetual98 said:


> they say that you need at least 2x6 so you can install a p-trap.


That is what I need. But I'm still uncertain if the floor of the shower stall is flush with the floor or is it raised above floor level?


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Jack hammer! This is not a $30,000 job. Repiping an entire commercial kitchen like I did a few months ago was $32,000 and that included a 1500 gal grease interceptor outside. Where are you trying to go with this shower drain? I am asuming there will be a toilet in this bathroom so how is the pipe for that running?


----------



## firsthomenewb (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.free-ed.net/sweethaven/BldgConst/Plumbing01/lessonmain.asp?iNum=fra0308

try these diagrams...Google's a good thing.


----------

